# Wenzel Tents



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking for a new cabin style 8-10 sleeper for the family. Saw some Wenzel brand tents on Amazon that looked nice and had some decent reviews, but am curious of any personal experiences here


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

When i was looking for a good cabin style tent i went with cabelas . Don't know about wenzel but the cabin tent i bought was good quality and aluminum poles that are shock corded together makes for an easy set up. 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

mercenarymedic2105 said:


> Looking for a new cabin style 8-10 sleeper for the family. Saw some Wenzel brand tents on Amazon that looked nice and had some decent reviews, but am curious of any personal experiences here


I think the best bet for 8-10 people would be a 16x20 canvas wall tent. Remember the conversion factor for tent capacity, cut the rated capacity in half and subtract 1. I have used wall tents for elk camp for a while. The disadvantages over the Wenzel and that type of tents:
1. Cost, but you get what you pay for.
2. Weight, this is NOT a backpack tent!
Advantages:
1. Room, you can stand up almost everywhere in the tent, I have had 9 men with cots in a 16x20 and still had room to move around.
2. Weather resistance, you can heat a wall tent to shorts comfort level in below 0 temprature with a wood stove, open windows and doors and it will stay as cool as any other tent. A canvas does not sweat and rain on you like nylon will. Properly set up a wall tent will stand up to winds that turn other tents into a pile of broken fibreglass, twisted aluminum, and wadded nylon.
3.Durability, if you take care of it, not fold wet, and keep it away from mice, your grandchildren will fight over it when the probate their parents will, they are that tough. 
4. Cost, with the above advantages in mind the cost of a liftime tent will much less than replacing one every couple of years.

Bob


----------

